# Paph. Shun-Fa Golden - malipoense X hangianum



## ORG (Nov 23, 2006)

Here is also an very interesting hybrid with a big flower, which I saw today in the nursery pf my friend here in our valley in South-Bavaria.

_Paph_. Shun-Fa Golden - _malipoense _X _hangianum_







The first time this hybrid flowered in the nursery of Chin Hua Orchids in Taiwan in november 2005. But I hope that many of these plants will come in trade in the next years.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Wendy (Nov 23, 2006)

WOW!!! That's gorgeous!:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2006)

It looks like hangianum is going to be a great parent.


----------



## bwester (Nov 23, 2006)

thats amazing.


----------



## Sangii (Nov 24, 2006)

:clap: I definitely need to get one of those ....


----------



## Heather (Nov 24, 2006)

I enjoy seeing all the new hangianum crosses!


----------



## TADD (Nov 24, 2006)

Can't wait for hangianums to become available!


----------



## Faan (Jun 18, 2008)

Mine is making progeress, coming out of the sheath. So, lets hope all goes well.


----------



## cwt (Jun 18, 2008)

Great looking flower Olaf.
Thanks for sharing!
Charles


----------



## Corbin (Jun 18, 2008)

Love the pattern on the petals


----------

